# 1und1 Domain auf bplaced Webspace aufschalten



## jimb0p (26. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir bei 1und1 eine .de Domain registriert. Jetzt wo ich Zugriff darauf habe, habe ich alle Informationen bei 1und1 eingetragen wie hier  beschrieben damit ich die Domain auf den Webspace aufschalten kann. Wenn ich meine .de Domain jetzt aufrufe kommt auch meine Seite die im Unterordner /_blog/ liegt. Wenn ich jedoch einen Link auf der Seite öffne, dann steht die alte URL von bplaced da. Ich lasse in dem _blog Verzeichnis einen wordpresse Blog laufen. Hätte ich diesen eventuell erst installieren sollen wenn meine neue URL aufgeschaltet ist?

Vielen Dank.
Gruß jimb0p


----------



## sheel (26. August 2013)

Hi

hier ist eine Anleitung/Liste, was alles zu bachten ist:
http://codex.wordpress.org/Moving_WordPress
Dabei ist auch die Rede vom Ersetzen aller Uris in der DB, mit ändern von Prüfinfos wie Länge etc.
Damit solls automatisch gehen (Link ist auch auf der oberen Seite zu finden):
http://interconnectit.com/products/search-and-replace-for-wordpress-databases/


----------



## jimb0p (26. August 2013)

Super vielen Dank. Habe es explizit hiermit hinbekommen:

http://codex.wordpress.org/Moving_WordPress#On_Your_Existing_Server


----------

